# القبض على صاحب شركة جلوبال للتسويق الشبكى بتهمة النصب



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2013)

*استولوا على 60 مليون جنيه من 200 ألف مصرى: سقوط صاحب شركة وهمية للتسوق عبر الإنترنت*

نجحت  أجهزة الامن بالقاهرة في الكشف عن قضية نصب من أكبر القضايا التي شهدتها  البلاد خلال الفتره الماضيه, حيث تمكن رجال الأمن من الايقاع بزعيم العصابه  والبودي جارد الخاص به.

 وتكثف أجهزة الامن جهودها لسرعة القبض علي مطرب مغمور وأخر سوداني الجنسية بعد ان قاموا بانشاء  وتاسيس شركة وهمية للدعاية والاعلان بمصر الجديدة واقناع ضحاياهم الذين  وصل عددهم للآلاف من المواطنين باستثمار اموالهم والحصول علي فوائد مقابل  استثمارها في مجال تسويق الاعلانات عبر شبكة الانترنت.
 وقد نجح افراد  العصابه في جمع أكثر من60 مليون جنيه من المجني عليهم بزعم توظيفها, وفور  اخطار اللواء أسامة الصغير مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع أمن القاهرة أمر  باحالة المتهمين الي النيابه التي امرت بحبسهم4 ايام علي ذمه التحقيق.
  وكانت البلاغات قد تعددت امام اللواء جمال عبد العال مدير مباحث العاصمة  بتعرض نحو200 الف مشترك بمصر للنصب من قبل صاحب شركة للدعايه والاعلان  بواقع1300 دولار لكل واحد, علي الفور تم تشكيل فريق بحث اشرف عليه اللواء  سامي لطفي نائب المدير العام, وتبين من التحريات التي اشرف عليها العميد  عبد العزيز خضر مفتش المباحث ان العصابة مكونة من4 أشخاص وهم ا. ش صاحب  شركة للدعاية والاعلان مقرها بمصر الجديده ح. ف مطرب مغمور احد مؤسسي  الشركة هارب وا. س سوداني الجنسية هارب وم. ع بودي جارد, وبعد ان توالت  البلاغات علي قسم شرطة مدينه نصر اول, اتفق احد الضحايا مع صاحب الشركة علي  اعطاه اموالا وتحديد ميعاد بالقرب من مسجد رابعة العدوية لتسليم المبلغ  وبالتنسيق مع العميد طارق مشهور ضابط بالاموال العامة تم اعداد كمين.
  وتمكن المقدم علاء بشندي رئيس مباحث قسم مدينه نصر اول ومعاونه الرائد  إسلام مقبل من الايقاع بزعيم العصابه والبودي جارد اثناء استقلالهما سياره  في المكان المحدد وبتفتيشها عثر بداخلها علي13 الف دولار.
 وقرر المتهم  في اعترفاته أمام العميد محمد توفيق رئيس مباحث قطاع شرق القاهرة أنه جمع  قرابه الـ60 مليون جنيه من ضحاياه بواقع1300 دولار لكل مشترك بالاشتراك مع  باقي المتهمين بزعم استثمارها في مجال الدعاية والاعلان والتسوق عن طريق  الانترنت وذلك مقابل فوائد يحصلون عليها, حيث قام المتهم بالتصالح مع عدد  من الضحايا واعادة بعض المبالغ لهم, كما قرر المتهم أن مجموعة من هنود  الجنسية هم الذين قاموا بتأسيس شركة جلوبال للدعاية والاعلان وهو الذي يقوم  بإدارتها بمصر.
 وجار الكشف عن السجل الاجرامي للمتهمين لبيان ما اذا  كانا مطلوبين علي ذمه قضايا او هاربين من احكام, وتم احالتهما الي النيابه  العامة التي امرت بحبسهما4 ايام علي ذمة التحقيق.

المصدر
 الاهرام الالكترونى


----------



## grges monir (27 أبريل 2013)

هما دول غير كيو نت
جلوبال دى  كان لسة واحد بيقولى عليها
قلت لية لا ياعم مليش فى  النوع دة من الشغل انا راجل جاهل مليش غير فى الل اعرفة هههههههه


----------

